# Have You Checked Your Gibs Lately?



## Janderso (Dec 20, 2020)

I watched a video yesterday by Kieth Rucker. He adjusted the gibs on his K&T mill.
I believe the specs were .0015” for the table and apron and .0005” for the knee.

I spent a couple hours this morning removing wipers, cleaning and checking the operation.
I then checked the table movement, it was right at .0015 ish.
I had removed the table to repair some oiler lines when I got the mill a couple years ago So I’m not surprised there.
The saddle was about .006” and the knee was .005”.

The method to check is to extend the table and push/pull/lift with the extended end for leverage.
I knew there was slop due to the forces caused by milling, I had noticed movement where there should not have been any.
Funny thing is, the movement of the X and Y axis is much smoother/easier to turn the handles. I wasn’t expecting that.


How long has it been?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 20, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I watched a video yesterday by Kieth Rucker. He adjusted the gibs on his K&T mill.
> I believe the specs were .0015” for the table and apron and .0005” for the knee.
> 
> I spent a couple hours this morning removing wipers, cleaning and checking the operation.
> ...


Jeff,for educational sake and for the fact that me and another member need to adjust our mill gibs,could you post that link please?


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 20, 2020)

Wow! I gotta say...I'm an idiot. I tighten until the just moved smoothly w/o binding. This is much more repeatable and measurable. Always learning I guess. Thanks @Janderso for posting the thread and thanks @Pcmaker for the video post.


----------



## NC Rick (Dec 20, 2020)

No.  I need to! Thanks!


----------



## ACHiPo (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Janderso (Dec 20, 2020)

PCmaker,
Thanks, you found it.


----------

